# Tivo Web site



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

So, now that we can view what our Tivo is going to record from the Tivo web site, which is something that I actually suggested a couple of years ago in this very forum. A for us to save our season passes, and to do list, on the web site, or local computer, would be nice.

This would have helped me recently when I had a dying HD in my Series 3 Tivo. I replaced the HD with one from Weaknees, that is a whole other story in of itself (and I don't think I'll be doing business with them anymore). Well, when I replaced it, I forgot to write down all my season passes, and wish lists and what not.

So if I was able to save this on the web site, and the send it to a Tivo, it would have been a big help.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Why not simply make yourself a spreadsheet and store it on your personal computer? Or you can use a database program, should you desire. Too much information stored on a firm's Website can be over taxing to the Site, I would imagine.


----------



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I would be fine with be able to store something on my own computer. But the point is to make it easier to restore your season passes in case of a HD failure. Instead of having to manually enter them in, and then remembering when the new show come back, like in March for V for example, to enter them in.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

One would think that it should be relatively easy to do an export/import of the data. It would be interesting to see how it is really stored.

I would think that someone in one of these forums would be able to write a utility that could do it.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

If you're opted in (and I guess that's the only way this feature can work), and you replace the drive, it will already repopulate the season pass list, IIRC.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> If you're opted in (and I guess that's the only way this feature can work), and you replace the drive, it will already repopulate the season pass list, IIRC.


I believe that only works if you're opted in for Kidzone or Guru Guides.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Opted-in is opted-in. There's not a separate opt-in for those two services.

There was something recently about TiVo changing the default status to opted-in. I'm not sure where that stands, but if you can view your ToDo list from tivo.com, as the OP suggests, then you must be opted-in.


----------

